# Breeders please....



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can any breeder please confirm, if possible as no papers, if this cat is a bengal cross or a moggy. I know without papers she is a moggy but i have no experience with bengals. thankyou.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm no expert, just a Bengal enthusiast  but I don't think she has any Bengal in her, but I could be wrong!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Picture's a bit small to tell really but I can't see any Bengal there. Not my breed though so couldn't be certain.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, i did expect her to be a moggy and will put up better photo's tomorrow once she is in rescue as she is pregnant.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou, i did expect her to be a moggy and will put up better photo's tomorrow once she is in rescue as she is pregnant.


Oh bless her  let me know if I can do anything for you CC, she's so lucky to have you in her life now


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Photo's a bit small to tell, what's her body pattern?

Could be a cross or very pet quality byb bred, if the UK is anything like here with Bengal byb's.

Doesn't look pedigree from the small pic.

More kittens


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Not full Bengal - and I would question any Bengal! - she's a broken mackerel by what little I can see and for some reason people always think that's the same as spotted.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

When she is ready to leave the rescue for her new home she will be down as a domestic shorthair.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

That's honest, and I actually do believe that honest is (almost always) the best policy.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I have a Bengal cross BSH and this girl has a similar head shape, you will soon learn if there is any Bengal in there when she doesn't shut up


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

She looks bengal to me from the small pic i can see,i have a purebred bengal, but she is a deeper colouring than your cat, possibly a bengal x
If you could put a bigger pic up i could see better,as cant see her body properly, mine is a rosetted,so quite big spots


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry ive not long had her into rescue and just taken some photo's.
She is chatty and i havent seen a moggy like her, maybe a bengal cross but with out paperwork i have to put her down as a moggy so i dont misinform new owners.

Anyway, here she is named Libby ( name change of course), she is 5 weeks pregnant but i am only guessing this by the size of the 2 kittens i can feel.

Thankyou fierceabby for helping me with transport today with this girl, she is 12 months old, so i have been told.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Doesn't look Bengal to me, looks moggy, her pattern is not that uncommon in moggies. Bengal type spots are quite different. I would expect a Bengal to be bigger with a longer tail and legs.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

she's lovely CC. so glad you were able to help her


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Pattern doesn't look like a Bengal or cross, as you've already said DSH, the only thing if she's a possible mix are the health issues of the breed. Bybs don't scan for HCM and some lines are full of it


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for the tip, i can have her heart scanned, would this be enough being a rescue or do i need the full works doing.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou for the tip, i can have her heart scanned, would this be enough being a rescue or do i need the full works doing.


You could scan CC but unfortunately if you get a negative result it does not mean puss is in the clear , she would have to be scan every year ... She does not look Bengal to me, I have two living next door around the same age ... Just a mogg ... But do wot you feels best x


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Breeding cats are scanned yearly, pets bought from scanned parents don't get checked. I don't know what the byb scene is for the breed there, here it's awful


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have my own cats scanned etc as they are mc's.
I think she is a moggy, i think i will get her scanned to be safe. I know it doesnt guarantee anything for the future, will see what the vet suggests.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I have my own cats scanned etc as they are mc's.
> I think she is a moggy, i think i will get her scanned to be safe. I know it doesnt guarantee anything for the future, will see what the vet suggests.


If nothing else it will put your mind at rest CC , Gorge girl ... Will be interesting to see wot kits she has


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She will have a week to settle then the vet will ultrascan but i can feel 2 kittens, i just worry she looks slight framed for birth, im used to mc's or bigger framed girls, not thin pregnant cats.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

She looks so much like my friend's cat they might be siblings, and her cats are pure French farmyard moggies....
Extremely pretty, loveable, talkative moggies, though.....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How much do FRENCH moggies go for.  That was a joke, she is now down as a chatty domestic shorthair, donation £50 where she will be spayed, vaccinated and microchipped.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Completely free 
They would have been quite expensive if she had been caught smuggling them home, though.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I have my own cats scanned etc as they are mc's.


Oops of course you do


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> How much do FRENCH moggies go for.  That was a joke, she is now down as a chatty domestic shorthair, donation £50 where she will be spayed, vaccinated and microchipped.


Doesn't sound enough to me. Surely that doesn't even cover the vetinary costs.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

She looks like Jumpy and although he is a little livewire, I'm pretty sure he's not Bengal!  xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This is where i am stuck to be honest with adoption fees, first i was going to put this as £100 but then when i see all the cheaper many kittens on gumtree i thought the adoption fee may be too much so reduced this.

It does cost considerable more £100 would honestly be the better price as i am paying for things from my own wages.

Cats do have to be neutered before leaving, so i cant cut costings down anywhere that i can find.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

£100 looks so much more than £95. £80 or £85 might be tenable. Can see you don't want to stop people adopting as you will fill up with cats you can't home on. Do you adverts list the average cost of the things your vet does that the general public would pay? E.g. get a free kitten and by the time it's neutered etc. you will have spent £150, or whatever it is? A standard line at the bottom, something like "All our cats are neutered, vaccinated, wormed, deflead and microchipped. the average cost of this is £xxxxx"

Looked at the website of the one charging a lot for pairs of kittens and I saw this at the bottom of the page with the charges on:



> Your donation includes:
> 
> Neutering (at 6 months for kittens)
> Microchip
> ...


Donations - what it costs to adopt a cat or kitten from Chestnut Cat Sanctuary

I see they might also charge more for specific colours / pedigrees.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

At the moment my costings are as follows:
Spay £48
Microchip £10
Vaccines £23 each
Worm £2.89
Flea £5

When i use Laurens vet which i will do doing soon the spay cost will come down to £28 but then i will have added petrol costs as she lives about 40/45 miles away.

Sometimes the costings are kept lower as some cats are already neutered, so this can be taken off the costings, Microchip costs when Carly has done her course this will then be down to £5 per microchip.

So for now, until i am better organised if everything needs to be done for a kitten it costs me £104 each.

Happy to take all advise to help me. xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I know getting a neutered cat in reduces the costs, OTOH you have had some other cats with bigger costs and feel the neutered ones are a handy sub for the others.

The other thing apart from mileage the further away vet will cost you is time which I imagine you are very short of, though for all I know it might not be that much more of it.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im sure things will balance out more, at the moment costs are high due to me taking in pregnant cats, the feeding of the kittens alone costs a fortune.
Must admit if people neutered their cats costs would be lower.
I did consider asking for a donation of £30 to bring rescue cats in but then its free to just open their door and dump the cats, so that wouldnt work.

The other idea which ive done is foster for a few weeks whilst people are moving house, they make a donation to the rescue, just done this with Ashlaw for his 2 cats, seems to be working at the moment.

Angel was the worse case ive had, she has cost me almost £360 in vet bills to get her to good health for rehoming but then what rescue's actually make money, its for the love of cats that you rescue, its always going to be a bank breaker doing rescue.

Luckily kind people donate food so that cost is very low for me since i started, infact ive only spent £11.90 on food since december.

I do need around 30 hours in a day, i am lucky that i have a good job which i enjoy so this pays for most of the rescue.

I dont enjoy going on holiday so aslong as all my household bills are paid everything else goes on the rescue, i wouldnt change anything and ive found charity shops local to me hold onto blankets and donate so thats good for me.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Let me know something you are short of and your full address and next zooplus order I'll wing some stuff up to you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Spid, thats really kind of you.

Cat litter which is cheap and economical, especially for kittens.
The cheapest ive found is the clay but it will clump in the babies tummies, using worlds best at the moment.

Any ideas would be great. xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou Spid, thats really kind of you.
> 
> Cat litter which is cheap and economical, especially for kittens.
> The cheapest ive found is the clay but it will clump in the babies tummies, using worlds best at the moment.
> ...


The new Breeder Celect litter is meant to be good 

It's pelletts but its paper based, won't hurt kittens tummies and only 6 pounds for a large bag! I am thinking of trying it - I love Nature Gold for the minimal tracking, and the cats like it, but I really don't like the giant pee clumps!!  One of which got stuck in the loo last night - had to shove the plastic scoop down there to break it up! 

Cats Best covered every surface in my house!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

She is a lovely girl, we do a Bengal Breeders website and she doesn't look anything like her cats but guess there could be Bengal further down the line.

All the best with her,


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Having seen a full body pic, i dont think she is a bengal, i was looking at the tail mainly before ,it does look like my bengals tail


----------

